# Are the same forms needed this year as previously



## Kph100 (Jul 23, 2018)

My USC wife living in UK used streamlined procedure to catch up her tax reporting last year. All received as IRS transcripts requested and provided.

She obviously needs to file her 2018 tax.

She filed using the following forms last year -
1040
2555EZ
8695 medical exemption
schedule B

As nothing has changed in relation to only UK income (now employed 2019 in USA)
in 2018 then I assume the forms remain the same that she submitted under the streamline catch up procedure. Is that correct ?

As she is now back in USA this month working, I assume that the form is submitted with USA address, despite the return being for 2018 when she was in UK

Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Basically the same forms - but she has to use the 2018 version of each one. (Available on the IRS website.) But, note the following:

1040 - the 2018 version is reduced to a half page (both sides). It is MUCH simplified, and she indicates her medical insurance exemption merely by checking the box on the front of the form.

2555EZ - 2018 version is more or less unchanged

8695 medical exemption - no longer needed, just check the box on the 1040 form

schedule B - 2018 version is pretty much the same

She would use the US address if she (both of you?) is currently resident in the US (and intending to remain there). If she uses the UK address, she'll need to submit a Schedule 6 - which is a supplement to the shortened 1040 form.

One other change - if you are both living in the US, you'll want to look into filing jointly (I guess for 2019 if you only just moved there).


----------



## Kph100 (Jul 23, 2018)

Well im completely confused now !

Found 2018 version of form 2555ez for the foreign earned income exclusion.
This states to place the lowest amount in parenthisis on line 21 on the 1040. Yes that was the case in the old 1040. But the new 2018 1040 is much smaller and this is now incorrect.

So where on the new 1040 do we put the foreign exclusion ? Does it have to go on one of the new schedules and on the line 6 as a deduction ??

Help


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

No, they actually got it right. Form 1040 now has 6 schedules, numbered 1 thru 6. The 2555EZ tells you to put the amount in parentheses on line 21 of schedule 1, not on the 1040 itself.

https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1040s1.pdf

You'll also need schedule 6 to "properly" indicate your foreign (i.e. non-US) address.


----------



## Kph100 (Jul 23, 2018)

just re read the instructions was going to come back and say need to use 1040 schedule 1 and that then makes line 6 on 1040 zero (no income other than the amount excluded on foreign exclusion)

but you so efficient you beat me to it 

Thanks

my wife has now gone to USA to restablish domicile in Jan 2019, whilst im awaiting visa and she has found job starting in 2019 so now resident in usa, does she need to fill in schedule 6 ? 
2555ez has her uk address for 2018. The 1040 will have her new usa address as that where she is filing the return from. confusing huh


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

> my wife has now gone to USA to restablish domicile in Jan 2019, whilst im awaiting visa and she has found job starting in 2019 so now resident in usa, does she need to fill in schedule 6 ?
> 2555ez has her uk address for 2018. The 1040 will have her new usa address as that where she is filing the return from. confusing huh


If her 1040 is going to be filed from her US address, then she won't need to file the schedule 6. She probably doesn't need to use the "old" UK address on the 2555EZ, but read the instructions just to check. I believe most folks use their current address (i.e. at the time they are filing) when they have returned back home and are filing to claim the last of their FEIE from their final year overseas. But do read the instructions for the 2555EZ form just to be sure.


----------

